# Nice to see



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My street now has litter bins/baskets attached to posts and I notice so many more in Zamalek last night.

I hope this is a trend that will soon be seen all over Cairo and more importantly people using them,


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

We had all new bins put on the lamp posts along the seafront here in Alex last summer.....mysteriously all disappeared now 

The nice thing is though that they have been doing up all along the front, re painting the sunshades and repairing seating and railings (the railings were stolen and sold for scrap!!). Just wondering how long it will stay nice, we've already had some ignorant people writing graffiti over the walls, its everywhere.

Hope you get to keep your bins though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> We had all new bins put on the lamp posts along the seafront here in Alex last summer.....mysteriously all disappeared now
> 
> The nice thing is though that they have been doing up all along the front, re painting the sunshades and repairing seating and railings (the railings were stolen and sold for scrap!!). Just wondering how long it will stay nice, we've already had some ignorant people writing graffiti over the walls, its everywhere.
> 
> Hope you get to keep your bins though




maybe we have your bins


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My street now has litter bins/baskets attached to posts and I notice so many more in Zamalek last night.
> 
> I hope this is a trend that will soon be seen all over Cairo and more importantly people using them,


Let's hope for some joined up thinking here and that arrangements have been made to empty the bins when they're full.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> maybe we have your bins



:lol:

hey, give 'em back!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> :lol:
> 
> hey, give 'em back!!!!


Years ago we had Gamet el Dowel spruced up with artifical palm trees and sand.. I think I saw them maybe 3 times before they disappeared to goodness knows where..


----------

